# FD cable routing?



## tglenn (Aug 21, 2005)

Bought a 2006 CR1 frame and started transferring my Dura Ace parts from my old bike.
The guide for the front DR cable under the bottom bracket seems too short. It's from my old bike and the Scott has a much larger diameter BB area. The cable rubs the frame where it exits the guide and makes the turn to head up toward the derailleur. 
Is there another part or what can I do? What does your bike have?
Thanks....looks like this build will be about 13.8#.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Think you need a specific one; the addict BB cable guide runs right under the BB, and ends between the rear stays.

I'd contact a Scott dealer, or, for a bodge, stick some kind of outer cable in the slot of the guide you have to extend it and protect the frame.

Might add about 4 grammes though....


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Poor pics, but you get the idea.


----------

